# Wohnung auflösen



## thosecars82

Wie übersetzt man "Wohnung auflösen" im Kontext "Auswandern" aus Deutsch ins Spanisch?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## osa_menor

Qué tal "disolución del hogar"? 

Un saludo.


----------



## thosecars82

Dieser spanische Ausdruck habe ich nie gehört! Ich glaube, dass der nicht besteht.


----------



## Sowka

thosecars82 said:


> Diese*n* spanische*n* Ausdruck habe ich nie gehört! Ich glaube, dass der nicht besteht.



Ich finde etwas mit "liquidación", wäre das passend?



> Eine *Haushaltsauflösung* ist die Räumung einer Wohnung einschließlich der dazugehörigen Nebenräume vom Hausrat des Wohnungsinhabers, die damit verbunden ist, dass der Wohnungsinhaber danach keinen eigenen Haushalt mehr führt. (...).


Quelle: wörterbuchdeutsch.com


LEO schlägt vor: _disolución de una casa_.
(Das ist ja ganz ähnlich dem, was osa_menor vorgeschlagen hat)


----------



## thosecars82

"Liquidación de un piso" hört man schon. Liquidación benutzt man aber nur in dem Fall, dass man diese Wohnung besitzt. Liquidación  bedeutet in diesem Fall "verkaufen". Hat der deutsche Ausdruck die gleiche Bedeutung?

Benutzt man den Ausdruck "Eine Wohnung auflösen", wenn man aus einer vermieteten Wohnung auszieht?


----------



## osa_menor

thosecars82 said:


> Benutzt man den Ausdruck "Eine Wohnung auflösen", wenn man aus einer vermieteten Wohnung auszieht?


Ja, den benutzt man auch für vermietete Wohnungen.


osa_menor said:


> Qué tal "disolución del hogar"?





thosecars82 said:


> Dieser spanische Ausdruck habe ich nie gehört! Ich glaube, dass der nicht besteht.


Den habe ich aus dem Internet. (Disolución del hogar Duisburg en el directorio de empresas de Duisburg en pregunta-a-christel.de)


----------



## thosecars82

Ich glaube, das eine mögliche Übersetzung das Folgende wäre:

"Desalojar un piso". Das benutzt man normalerweise, bevor man daraus auszieht. Manchmal beinhaltet man, dass man das Mieten der Wohnung aufhören wird. Anderes mal beinhaltet man, dass man die eigene Wohnung verkaufen wird. Auch kann man damit meinen, dass man die eigene Wohnung behalten wird, Z.B. als Investition.

Immer beinhaltet man damit, dass man ausziehen wird. Manchmal nimmt man auch manche Nebenräume vom Hausrat mit, aber nicht unbedingt.

Übrigens habe ich den Ausdruck "disolución del hogar" nie gehört.


----------



## osa_menor

thosecars82 said:


> Übrigens habe ich den Ausdruck "disolución del hogar" nie gehört.


Sicher hat das ein Automat übersetzt! Es ist die wortwörtliche Übersetzung von _Haushaltsauflösung_, disolución = Auflösung, Hogar = Haushalt.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Könnte man folgenden Ausdruck nicht ebenfalls verwenden ?*_

_*eine Wohnung (oder einen Haushalt) auflösen:*_
_*desmantelar una vivienda*_
_*ich musste meine Wohnung vollständig räumen(auflösen)*_
_*tuve que desmantelar mi vivienda *_


----------



## anipo

Jedenfalls würde ich in diesem Zusammenhang  das Wort "hogar" nicht benutzen.

"Disolución del hogar" bedeutet meistens Scheidung oder die Auflösung von einem gemeinsamen Haushalt.

Tonerls Vorschlag ist besser, mit "vivienda" oder "casa".

Man kann auch desarmar benutzen: "Tengo que desarmar/ desmantelar mi casa/vivienda."

Saludos.


----------



## thosecars82

anipo said:


> Jedenfalls würde ich in diesem Zusammenhang  das Wort "hogar" nicht benutzen.
> 
> "Disolución del hogar" bedeutet meistens Scheidung oder die Auflösung von einem gemeinsamen Haushalt.
> 
> Tonerls Vorschlag ist besser, mit "vivienda" oder "casa".
> 
> Man kann auch desarmar benutzen: "Tengo que desarmar/ desmantelar mi casa/vivienda."
> 
> Saludos.


Dann ist "Desarmar" insofern Spanisch von bestimmten Region, wie Z.B. Argentinien. "Desarmar" besteht mit diese Bedeutung im Standardspanisch nicht. Mit Standardspanisch habe ich das Spanisch gemeint, das jeder Einheimische unabhängig vom Wohnort kennt, wo er lebt.

Meiner Meinung nach haben "desalojar" und "desmantelar" unterschiedliche Bedeutungen. "Desalojar" beinhaltet, dass man aus der Wohnung auszieht. Manchmal nimmt manche Nebenräumen vom Hausrat auch mit aber nicht unbedingt.
"Desmantelar" beinhaltet zwar in diesem Sinne, dass man manche Nebenräumen vom Hausrat herausnimmt. Das beinhaltet im Prinzip aber nicht unbedingt, das man aus der Wohnung auszieht. Z.B. könnte es so sein, das niemand an der Wohnung leben würde, bevor man die Nebenräumen herausnimmt. Z.B. die Besitzer, die  einer alte Wohnung nur als Investition hat, die seitlangem nicht besetzt wurde,  will die Möbel herausmitnehmen, um die Wohnung zu verkaufen.


----------



## osa_menor

In Deutschland mietet man im allgemeinen eine Wohnung ohne Möbel. Das heißt, auch wenn man die Wohnung nur gemietet hat, gehören einem die Möbel (Eine Ausnahme ist manchmal die Kücheneinrichtung.)
Eine Wohnung auflösen bedeutet, dass man alles, was man nicht mitnehmen will, verkauft. Das gilt auch für Nebenräume wie Keller oder Boden. Im Deutschen sagt man auch Haushaltsauflösung.
Den spanischen Ausdruck kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## Tonerl

*Wenn es sich also explizit um das Ausziehen (Wohnung räumen, Haushalt auflösen) handelt, weil man in ein anderes Land auswandert, dann könnte man - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach - „mudarse a - 
oder cambiar(se) de casa/levantar casa“ verwenden ?! *

*einen Haushalt auflösen:*
*levantar casa *


----------



## anipo

Tonerl said:


> *Wenn es sich also explizit um das Ausziehen (Wohnung räumen, Haushalt auflösen) handelt, weil man in ein anderes Land auswandert, dann könnte man - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach - „mudarse a - *
> *oder cambiar(se) de casa/levantar casa“ verwenden ?! *
> 
> *einen Haushalt auflösen:*
> *levantar casa *




Nicht nur wenn man in ein anderes Land auswandert, sondern sogar wenn man in die Wohnung des Nachbarn  umzieht, wird "mudarse" gebraucht. 

Auch "cambiarse de casa" oder "levantar la casa" gilt für jeden Umzug.

Saludos.


----------



## thosecars82

"Cambiarse de casa" oder "mudarse de casa" könnten als Standardspanisch betrachten werden. Noch einmal, wenn der Ausdruck "Levantar la casa" irgendwo mit dieser Bedeutung besteht, würde ich annehmen, dass der der nicht zu dem Standardspanisch gehört.


----------



## anipo

thosecars82 said:


> "Cambiarse de casa" oder "mudarse de casa" könnten als Standardspanisch betrachten werden. Noch einmal, wenn der Ausdruck "Levantar la casa" irgendwo mit dieser Bedeutung besteht, würde ich annehmen, dass der der nicht zu dem Standardspanisch gehört.



Was ist "Standardspanisch"? Es gibt so viele Unterschiede zwischen Länder und Regionen... Und alle sind Spanisch.

Übrigens: In deinem Profil ist nur Spanisch als Muttersprache angegeben, ohne Geburts- oder Wohnort. Das wäre ja wichtig. 

Im Wörterbuch der RAE steht fogendes (ohne jegliches Regionalismus anzugeben): 

*levantar alguien la casa*

1. loc. verb. Mudar su residencia a otro lugar.

Saludos


----------



## thosecars82

anipo said:


> Was ist "Standardspanisch"?
> Saludos


Das habe ich im gleichen Thema vor einem paar Nachrichten erklärt aber kein Problem: Mit Standardspanisch habe ich das Spanisch gemeint, das jeder Einheimische unabhängig vom Wohnort kennt, wo er lebt.....
Ich sage nur, dass es Orte gibt, wo man diesen Ausdruck mit dieser Bedeutung nicht verstehen würde, auch sogar, wenn man an gebildeten Müttersprachler von Spanisch denken würde. 

Was deinen Satz "Es gibt so viele Unterschiede zwischen Länder und Regionen... Und alle sind Spanisch." angeht, stimme ich dir völlig zu.


----------



## Tonerl

anipo said:


> Was ist "Standardspanisch"?



_*Ich verstünde unter „Standardsprache des Spanischen“ (Hochspanisch- Spanisch in Wort und Schrift), die Sprachform, die zu keinem Dialekt, zu keiner Fachsprache und auch nicht zur Umgangssprache gehört !*_


----------

